# 360° indoor gigapixel image



## julian kalmar (Dec 17, 2007)

hallo, I just found this forum and would like to show my new homepage to you.
You can see the world´s one and only 360° indoor gigapixel image in full screen zoomify there. http://photoartkalmar.com/Photoart Kalmar high res/Gigapixel/index.html
Due to less Dof of tele lenses I took many images with different focusing points and combined them (with Combine ZM) before the stich.
The exposure was between 5sec and 1/60 sec @f11 iso 100. which made it necessary to edit the single images before the stich for getting a smooth stiching result.
Same problem with WB: the mixture of daylight and tungsten had been a big problem
time for photoshooting: 2 hours
time for editing all images and combinig focusing points before the stich: 2 weeks
time for editing mistakes* in the final stich: 2 month
*the problem in combining different focusing points is, that with changing the focus point, the focal length is changing too. that´s why you get many stiching errors.
the main problem is not to correct the mistakes but to find them in such a large file.
here you can see my homepage http://photoartkalmar.com/


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's a tip for next time.  f16, f22, etc...


----------



## julian kalmar (Dec 17, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> Here's a tip for next time. f16, f22, etc...


thank´s for the tip: try it and you will see,.....


----------

